# Skinny Water Smallmouth



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

First time trying to load images, sorry if this doesn't work. Most of this river averaged less than a foot deep for the 5 miles we floated but some of the holes under logjams were worth the butt-dragging.










Wife and I are fair-weather floaters when we can be, picked up this smallie and a just legal walleye on the Muskegon at noon on a sunny, 95 degree day


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Wow! I've been holding back because of the heat. What type of lure were you using?


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

The first pic was on a small mister twister spinner bait with chrome blade and white curly tail drifted under the wood in the background. The second pic was on a gold blade black body #6 panther Martin dragged along bottom.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Thank you for your response. I hope to get out soon.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for sharing and looks nice. Wast planning on hitting the mo this weekend and doing the stretch from Croton to Newaygo. Not sure now because of all the rain.


----------

